# Resetting ink levels in hp photosmart 2575



## jchumphrey (Feb 6, 2007)

We refilled our ink cartridges in our hp photosmart 2572 but can not find the reset instructions for the ink levels. The cartridges are hp #95 and #98. I can find every other one but not these. Can anyone help. Thanks,
Jen


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

> The HP All-in-One cannot detect the amount of ink remaining in print carrtridges that contain non-HP ink.


From page 90 in the owners manual.
Photosmart 2575 Owner Manual


----------



## jchumphrey (Feb 6, 2007)

I understand that it can not detect non-hp ink but the company that made the ink refill kit said I could probably find reset instuctions online so when I do refill my cartridges I can reset the ink levels. Several other cartridges have instructions online on how to reset these levels...but not for my cartidges.
Jen


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

As I recall you do not reset the cartridges, you reset the printer to ignore the low ink level the refilled cartridges send to the printer.

Might want to also check the HP support site for more info?

JamesO


----------



## jchumphrey (Feb 6, 2007)

Ok thanks...from all my research that is what I am coming up with also. So I will just turn off that ink level thing and just fill the cartridges often. Thanks,
Jen


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

jchumphrey said:


> We refilled our ink cartridges in our hp photosmart 2572 but can not find the reset instructions for the ink levels. The cartridges are hp #95 and #98. I can find every other one but not these. Can anyone help. Thanks,
> Jen


I have reset HP #56/#57 (taping over certain contacts) but I couldn't find anything on your carts, either.
Without your ink level monitor working you have to somehow guesstimate your levels so you don't overheat your printheads.

Here's a link to a free page counter app that may be helpful :
http://www.pokluda.cz/support/inkmonitor.aspx

Here's another link to some refill info that may be of interest :
http://www.alotofthings.com/viartshop/articles.php?category_id=11
There is a four parts series covering your carts.

If you can refill those HP's you can refill anything


----------



## lucyrssll (Aug 7, 2008)

*hp photosmart 2575*

Stinkyink now offer ink cartridges for the HP Photosmart 2575 ink. Oh and it's free delivery too!


----------

